# RESULTS: The Bell Tree People's Choice Awards 2014



## Jake (Jan 1, 2015)

Before we get started with the awards there were a few things I would like to say;
Thank you to everyone who voted, without your votes these awards would not be possible, but a non-thank you to the small few of you who sent in troll votes (they made me laugh though). Also, an extra thank you to those who differentiated the category from the nominee, by either bolding or coloring one or the other - it really made things a lot easier.
Special thanks to Tina who once again made the banners this year! Be sure to thank her for the time and effort she put in to making them!

Onto the awards, but please don't be bitter if you didn't win anything. At the end of the day, these are just for fun.



Spoiler



*Funniest Member:*


Spoiler:  



Javocado!








*Most Creative:*


Spoiler:  



WonderK!







*Best Username:*


Spoiler:  



Javocado!







*Most Mature:*


Spoiler:  



Jeremy!







*Most Active:*


Spoiler:  



Jake.!







*Biggest Animal Crosser:*


Spoiler:  



Apple2012!







*Nicest Member:*


Spoiler:  



Tina!







*Most Missed Member:*


Spoiler:  



iLoveYou!







*Most Helpful:*


Spoiler:  



Tina!







*Best Newbie:*


Spoiler:  



Javocado!







*Member of the Year:*


Spoiler:  



Tina!













Thanks again for all the votes, and I hope to see you all again in December for the 2015 awards!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 1, 2015)

Jav is not funny what are you talking about

i'm kidding don't ban me


----------



## Adventure9 (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Amyy (Jan 1, 2015)

Tina, the banners are so cute <3

and congrATS to everyone!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 1, 2015)

Amyy said:


> Tina, the banners are so cute <3
> 
> and congrATS to everyone!



Tina does amazing work with banners


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Cory (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats, jav I knew you were gonna win funniest member


----------



## Cam1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Tina and Jav winning everything! Grats, y'all!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 1, 2015)

Ooooo them banners. lol jav newbie.

Thank you Jake. and Tina~


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 1, 2015)

Jav tells jokes?

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Capella (Jan 1, 2015)

jav deserves NOTHING!!


----------



## S-A-M (Jan 1, 2015)

Jav is a newbie? Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Jan 1, 2015)

Yayy! Congrats iLoveyou, Tina, Jav, Jeremy, and everyone else my little brain can't remember right now even though I Just read that! <3


----------



## Javocado (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for voting fam.
Loving the banners and how there is all cats in mine!
Congrats everyone and jav a happy new year!


----------



## Murray (Jan 1, 2015)

i dont need ur dumb awards


----------



## Gandalf (Jan 1, 2015)

I love the banners, and great choices all around.

Jake 4 most intuitive member.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 1, 2015)

Murray said:


> i dont need ur dumb awards



oh my god that's amazing


----------



## kassie (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats everyone c: The banners are so cute, good job Tina~!


----------



## Aradai (Jan 1, 2015)

damn jav and tina you sure took the floor for 2014. congrats!


----------



## WonderK (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you for the votes everyone and congratulations to the others on their various awards! You guys really deserved it. Thank you Tina for the awesome banners!


----------



## Jake (Jan 1, 2015)

Murray said:


> i dont need ur dumb awards



omg mur this is really cute LOL


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 1, 2015)

Congrats to the winners! c:


----------



## Amyy (Jan 1, 2015)

Murray said:


> i dont need ur dumb awards



love it


----------



## Minties (Jan 2, 2015)

Murray said:


> i dont need ur dumb awards



I support and endorse this.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jan 2, 2015)

Although I didn't expect winning since I wasn't here long enough (even though you don't have to be an older member to win), I'm glad that I won an award. I'm not as spoiled as I was before I joined TBT (I wasn't even spoiled on the last eight months before I joined TBT), but I thank everyone who voted me.

Congratulations for the rest of the winners, especially Jav and Tina!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 2, 2015)

Why. Why would you guys encourage Jav's puns.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Justin (Jan 2, 2015)

Fantastic banners and fantastic winners.


----------



## Yui Z (Jan 2, 2015)

Love the banners!! (Obviously Jav won funniest member, what're y'all talking about?!)


----------



## sej (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats everyone! 
I love the banners!


----------



## Libra (Jan 2, 2015)

The banners are wonderful, Tina! <3

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Coach (Jan 2, 2015)

But isn't the surprise of winning kinda ruined for Tina if it was her making the banners for herself? <.<


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Jan 2, 2015)

Congratz to all the winners.

I wish i could of voted for every category, but i haven't been here long enough to know who deserves what.


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 2, 2015)

These banners are amazing. Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats *Apple*,* Jake*, *Jav*, *Jer*, *Kayla** and *WonderK*! 
* come back to us bb <3

I'm really glad people like the banners! And *Murray*'s version was so cute! 

Also, thank you for the votes! Obviously I saw the results in advance yet I'm still a bit stunned!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 2, 2015)

Congrats everyone! Let 2015 be an awesome year


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 2, 2015)

Predictable, but nice banners and grats peeps


----------



## Ashtot (Jan 2, 2015)

This is awesome! Congrats to everyone who won (Murray you are a winner in my heart).


----------



## Cariad (Jan 2, 2015)

shouldve won all of them

Well done guys I'm proud of you <3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you so much for voting for me!!!!!!!1!!one I made it my signature


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Thank you so much for voting for me!!!!!!!1!!one I made it my signature



"most likely to give someone a seizure from their sig"


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 3, 2015)

Jake. said:


> "most likely to give someone a seizure from their sig"









is this better jake?

- - - Post Merge - - -

i can also make it rain blood


----------



## Jake (Jan 3, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> is this better jake?



ye much better but now u lost the seizure award


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 3, 2015)

Jake. said:


> ye much better but now u lost the seizure award



my sig hasn't changed tho


----------



## Murray (Jan 3, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> my sig hasn't changed tho



congratulations


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 3, 2015)

Murray said:


> congratulations



many thanks 
the bird is a nice touch!!!!


----------



## Nanobyte (Jan 3, 2015)

I AM DISAPPOINT IN YOU, CHILDREN.
I DESERVE ALL THE AWARDS.
WELL FINE CONGRATS I DIDNT WANT AN AWARD ANYWAY SOB SOB


----------



## Goth (Jan 6, 2015)

Ī think this poll is way off but meh

but why do people have more than one award

like how is jake most active like seriously


----------



## oath2order (Jan 6, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> Ī think this poll is way off but meh
> 
> but why do people have more than one award
> 
> like how is jake most active like seriously



Because that's who people voted for.

If you don't like this, you're not a fan of democracy then. #sorrynotsorry


----------



## Goth (Jan 8, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Because that's who people voted for.
> 
> If you don't like this, you're not a fan of democracy then. #sorrynotsorry



it's because hes in the popular group

u know oath,java,jubs,tina,jerm etc.


----------



## Alice (Jan 8, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> it's because hes in the popular group
> 
> u know oath,java,jubs,tina,jerm etc.



"popular group". ha ha, what?


----------



## Goth (Jan 8, 2015)

people should only be allowed to get one of the awards 

the one they get the most votes they win then the ones they won but can't get the award so it goes to the runner up

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alice said:


> "popular group". ha ha, what?



what do you want me to call it 

the snobbish *****es klan

the sbk


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> it's because hes in the popular group
> 
> u know oath,java,jubs,tina,jerm etc.



1) this is for *fun*. who cares who wins. it literally means nothing, apart from bragging rights for the next month whilst it's still relevant, but tbh if you were to brag you'd just look like an idiot, because like i said, it literally doesn't matter and counts towards nothing
2) again, it counts for nothing
3) you're making out that winning the awards is something that you can add to your resume????????????????????????????
4) maybe if u weren't banned at the time i was counting the votes i would've taken yours into consideration and then maybe you would have had a chance at changing the results  next time improve your behavior if you want something to go your way  xx better luck next time, hun ^.^


----------



## Goth (Jan 8, 2015)

Jake. said:


> 1) this is for *fun*. who cares who wins. it literally means nothing, apart from bragging rights for the next month whilst it's still relevant, but tbh if you were to brag you'd just look like an idiot, because like i said, it literally doesn't matter and counts towards nothing
> 2) again, it counts for nothing
> 3) you're making out that winning the awards is something that you can add to your resume????????????????????????????
> 4) maybe if u weren't banned at the time i was counting the votes i would've taken yours into consideration and then maybe you would have had a chance at changing the results  next time improve your behavior if you want something to go your way  xx better luck next time, hun ^.^



because I'm sure I matter 

why do you do it anyway

why doesn't a staff member do it


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> because I'm sure I matter
> 
> why do you do it anyway
> 
> why doesn't a staff member do it



idk go ask connor who made it 5 or 6 years ago


----------



## Goth (Jan 8, 2015)

Jake. said:


> idk go ask connor who made it 5 or 6 years ago



oh so that means I can make something like this

for fun

oh

it's not official now I get it

I want Jeremy-Chan to do it next year though


----------



## Jake (Jan 8, 2015)

GaMERCaT said:


> oh so that means I can make something like this
> 
> for fun
> 
> ...



Yes you can.
I just do it because I took over once Connor left.
Even if you still make it I'm going to still run the PCA's because I've done just that ever since he left


----------



## Goth (Jan 8, 2015)

cool


----------



## Mints (Jan 9, 2015)

wtf.

where's my award??


----------



## Goth (Jan 10, 2015)

Jake. said:


> 1) this is for *fun*. who cares who wins. it literally means nothing, apart from bragging rights for the next month whilst it's still relevant, but tbh if you were to brag you'd just look like an idiot, because like i said, it literally doesn't matter and counts towards nothing
> 2) again, it counts for nothing
> 3) you're making out that winning the awards is something that you can add to your resume????????????????????????????
> 4) maybe if u weren't banned at the time i was counting the votes i would've taken yours into consideration and then maybe you would have had a chance at changing the results  next time improve your behavior if you want something to go your way  xx better luck next time, hun ^.^



are you saying I might have one an award if you counted the ones people voted for me

I thought you were talking about my votes

because I was going to bring hell


----------



## cannedcommunism (Jan 10, 2015)

Let's see how accurate I was...

-	Funniest Member: CommanderLeahShepard
-	Most Creative Member: Beary
-	Best Username: ITookYourWaffles
-	Most Mature: *Jeremy*
-	Most Active: Disband
-	Biggest Animal Crosser: *Apple2012*
-	Nicest Member: TheCreeperHugz
-	Most Missed Member: Amnesia
-	Member of the Year*: Natty
-	Most Helpful Member: oath2order
-       Best Newbie: Disband

…Two. New record.


----------



## Mango (Jan 11, 2015)

Tom said:


> Jav tells jokes?



javs live is a joke


----------



## badcrumbs (Jan 13, 2015)

Mango said:


> *javs live* is a joke





Spoiler:  












As you can tell, I am incredibly bored.


----------



## Javocado (Jan 15, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha this is pretty sweet.


----------

